# boat basin dockage



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

just got back from huron boat basin where i talked to the dockmaster and i got a slip for early on the 22nd till whenever on the 23rd. still some available just tell them your in town for the hawgfest and you'll only have to pay $15.00 its a special rate for hawgfest folk.... plantation only has 1 suite left for around $100.00 unless he's had a cancelation in the last 3 hrs. im really starting looking forward to this fest..boat basin #419-433-4848 and he said they monitor ch# 09 on the marine radio. see ya soon!!  EZbite


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

rex & i have res. for plantation...how for from there to boat basin?? i'd like to dock fri. & sat night...19' cruiser


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

2.67 miles from The Plantation to the Boat Basin.

http://www.mapquest.com/directions/...IN+ST&2c=HURON&2s=OH&2z=44839-1665&panelbtn=2


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

thanks krusty!! i'll call for a dock!!! see ya there and maybee simco in feb!!!!!!


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Oh yeah ! Simcoe I can't wait ! Stop over to Slip # 50 and say Hi, I will be on the boat the entire weekend ! Tell Rex I will have some cold ones !


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks Krusty,looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## Dazed and Confused (Aug 31, 2004)

Unless things change between now and the 22nd,we have slip #97 reserved for Friday night and all day Saturday.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

I was told one would be assigned to me once I arrive. And here I was thinking we would be neigbors, Dazed.


----------



## Dazed and Confused (Aug 31, 2004)

Hook N Book said:


> I was told one would be assigned to me once I arrive. And here I was thinking we would be neigbors, Dazed.


Apparently they only have a few slips that will handle my ship.  :B


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Party at my house Friday evening, on second thought we better do it at I 5's (watering hole by the boat basin). Maybe if I get all of you liquored up real good I'll stand a chance of placing in the tourney !


----------



## Dazed and Confused (Aug 31, 2004)

krustydawg said:


> Party at my house Friday evening, on second thought we better do it at I 5's (watering hole by the boat basin). Maybe if I get all of you liquored up real good I'll stand a chance of placing in the tourney !


I will be fishing during the tourney but not in the tourney so i won't offend you by not taking you up on your offer to get me liquored up.  

Hey Everyone,Drinks are on Krustydawg !


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Dazed and Confused said:


> Hey Everyone,Drinks are on Krustydawg !


Yeah, It does kind of sound that way...!


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

O.K. I should have put a little more thought in to that last post I made. I will make a compromise. I will have a cooler of cold ones at the boat (PBR for guys that placed in the top ten last year) and Bud Light for everyone else.  Once that's gone everyone's on their own.


----------



## Dazed and Confused (Aug 31, 2004)

Allright,now he is backing down,you are all invited to slip #97 Friday Night.
I will have more than you could drink,No Charge!


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Dazed, there was no charge !  From what I here you have a yacht compared to the 23 footer I have so the party is at your place ! I will be out fishing somewhere Friday morning, so let me know what time the party begins and I will make sure I am back at the dock ! Slip 97, can't wait to meet ya !


----------



## Dazed and Confused (Aug 31, 2004)

I'll probably be leaving Vermilion around 4 that afternoon,guys coming with me have to work.We plan to hit the Castle or Ruggles areas and if we cannot get into something there,maybe head over to Sawmill and check that out unless you have some secret sweet spots you want to share.  

Hopefully we can get into some fish and get to the Basin around dusk.If not,i'll be there sooner to PARTAAAAAAY!


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Dazed/Krusty,
Are you guys planning on sleeping on your boats??? I didn't ask if it was okay when I made my reservation. I know some places are funny about it. I do have a room at the Plantation but a body on board overnight isn't a bad thing.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Hook N Book said:


> Dazed/Krusty,
> Are you guys planning on sleeping on your boats??? I didn't ask if it was okay when I made my reservation. I know some places are funny about it. I do have a room at the Plantation but a body on board overnight isn't a bad thing.


I won't be sleeping on my boat, I only live 1/2 mile or so from the boat basin, so I will be sleeping in my nice warm bed !  
Looking at the contract I signed at the boat basin, it does not say anything about sleeping on your boat. A lot of people sleep off the night before on the weekends at the basin so I don't think it will be an issue, unless you are screaming "Play some Freebyrd" at the top of your lungs at 4 a.m.


----------



## Dazed and Confused (Aug 31, 2004)

Personally,I have no other place to stay since i will be coming by boat.I wouldn't think they will have a problem with it though,i did see a couple floating houses docked there so never thought it could be an issue.  

Oh well,if they don't let me sleep on my boat,i did see some nice park benches set up along the river.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Geez, A half mile...  

Alright, Krusty. Thanks.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Dazed and Confused said:


> Oh well,if they don't let me sleep on my boat,i did see some nice park benches set up along the river.


LOL...Thanks, we'll see you there.


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

We'll be in Friday to fish as well. Fishing on the "Wrong Way". We're staying at the Plantation but looks like we might have to make a stop at Krusty's or slip #97. We'll bring our own beverages and a DD! We better hope for good weather or we could be in for a long weekend! 
How that song go Krusty, ..... AND THE PARTY NEVER ENDS.....
Looking forward to drinking.... er I mean meeting you guys.
Dixie Chicken


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Going to be a BALL. Larry, looking forward to yet another (fireside chat). LOL!!!


----------



## Dazed and Confused (Aug 31, 2004)

Did someone say fire? I like fires!Did someone mention Drinking?I like drinking even more!Looks like we are going to get along just fine.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

DC you got the line right, I'll make sure I bring the CD so we all can hear you croon !  Looking forward to seeing everybody ! I will make sure I wear my drinking shoes Friday evening !


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Hawg Fest Friday Night Check List:

Beer --------------Check
Country Music ---- Check
Drinking Shoes ---- Check
( in my case Heels or Platforms I know ) beat you to it Carl!
Singing ----------- NO
Aspirin ------------ Check
Bail Money -------- No Checks Cash!

DC


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

DC,
The Huron police station is only a block or so from the basin so we can bail you out in no time !


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Me thinks I'll put in my order at the "Sunset Grill" this evening for a couple of burgers and a order of hot wings...it just might be ready when I get there next Friday.  
I'm just trying to get ahead of the rush.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

I hear ya there Hook ! The shingle on the front of that place should read "Great Food, Poor Service". I have only been there a handful of times but it is definitely different. The food is good once you get it or maybe it is the wait and anticipation that makes it good !


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2006)

Is that the old Spreader place??


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

No, the old Spreaders Place is now called The Old Plat. Sunset Grill is right across the street from the Plantation No Tell Motel


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm skipping the Sunset Grill this year... They have great wings, but lousy service. They lost me last year, and if I can remember correctly, I was one of the first to get my food last year!  

Stop by the "BIG HOUSE" and we can hook up. I'll be the normal one...


----------



## Dazed and Confused (Aug 31, 2004)

Big Daddy said:


> Stop by the "BIG HOUSE" and we can hook up. I'll be the normal one...


Please explain "normal"! Not quiet sure if i have met one of you.?


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

New place opened up this year at the Huron Boat Basin called "It's 5 O'clock Somwhere" locals call it "I5s" - "eye fives." Good food and scenery. It is where the old PJs Downunder was but much bigger and VERY NICE inside.
Steve


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Have you met those other guys???   LOL!!!!


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Wow Carl must be doing some pre-game practine drinking!
If he's Normal I'll be the "Tall Guy".
DC


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Dixie Chicken said:


> Wow Carl must be doing some pre-game practine drinking!
> If he's Normal I'll be the "Tall Guy".
> DC


Dixie, now that I really have to see! Believe me he'll have a little practice in before you get there.


----------

